# .32 H&R revolver model 733



## Mattewr (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey I'm new here how do you measure barrel lengths what would the length be of this this gun and what would you put as far as condition goes the .32 bullets are getting hard to find is there any online website that sell them and dont charge an arm in a leg


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Vickers has 32 H&R Mag at a good price.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Mattewr said:


> Hey I'm new here *how do you measure barrel lengths* what would the length be of this this gun and what would you put as far as condition goes the .32 bullets are getting hard to find is there any online website that sell them and dont charge an arm in a leg


From the base of the forcing cone to the end of the muzzle. That gun looks to be in fair to good condition, but I hate to break it to you it probably isn't worth that much. Pristine one's that are nickel plated are going for around $200 or so. H&R also made lot of starter pistols. Good luck finding ammo for it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Vickers has 32 H&R Mag at a good price.


That particular gun fires .32 S&W Long.


----------

